# Armadillo Foam Co.



## Bad Bob (Jun 28, 2005)

For anyone that has not yet seen or used the foam ducks from the Armadillo Foam company, you should really take the time to check these birds out. They have some seconds on sell right now and they are only 9 dollars a bird, and you will have a hard time finding anything wrong with it.

I have used mine for about a year now and you can't tell it. They still look almost as good as the day I got them.

VERY good product and a VERY good price !!

They have a web site, look them up, I think you will be glad that you did.

Bob Morton
InDucky HRC


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*bumpers*

Bob, if you know thier web address could you post it please. I did a search for it and couldn't find it.

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.armadillofoam.com/


----------



## Bad Bob (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the address Amy.


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

The only issue I had is he's only selling the factory seconds to folks who are "pro-trainers" who have a Web site and proof of having a kennel.

Be prepared to provide:
Your Name
Name of Your Kennel
Website Address
Ship to Address (not a PO Box)
Average Number of Dogs You Train on Daily Basis
Your ?wish list? of Products

Of course even though I'd like to buy in bulk, I'm not a pro-trainer.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Jeff,

We did not mean to cause any confusion or hard feelings. While we were setting up our new manufacturing facility just south of Fort Worth, TX, we elected to offer our "seconds" from our website as we had sold out of our first quality birds.

Once we managed to fill the backorders from distributors, we were able to build up some inventory of first-quality birds, and we reverted to selling only first-quality products from the website while selling seconds only to Pro Trainers.

We will be updating our website in the next couple of weeks, and we will be adding some new products. Again, sorry for the confusion and we hope we did not cause any hard feelings for potential customers.

Thanks,


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*dummies*

I went to the website and looked at the product and in my opinion, 15-17$ for a life size bird is a great price. Why could anybody be upset at that or have a problem. Compared to 27.00 for the Dokken's i think it's a great deal for the first quality.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

If it is okay with RTF management, we will provide a bonus offer for all RTF members.

Place an order for at least $15 worth of merchandise on our website by Saturday 13 May,

In the "Comments / More Information" section of the check out page tell us your RTF "Nickname" (My RTF Name is XXXXXXXX),

And we will include a Small White Foam Bumper when we ship your order.

Our website has a flat fee of $10 to ship via UPS Ground to any of the Lower 48 States, so the free bumper covers half of that charge. WE SHIP ONLY TO THE LOWER 48 STATES, SO WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY MEMBERS OUTSIDE OF OUR AREA.

We thank RTF for allowing us to post this, and we sincerely appreciate all of the attention we have received from this forum.

Our website is

www.ArmadilloFoam.com


----------



## Bad Bob (Jun 28, 2005)

Forrest -

I have ran into several people who have or hadn't seen your product. So from now on I usually have one in my truck at all times. Everyone that looks at the ducks you have sent me, love them, and they love the price too. 

I have passed out all of you business cards, so when you get time you may want to send me some more !!

Take Care,

Bob Morton
InDucky HRC


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry to hyjack this thread, but I thought that I'd let folks in the upper midwest and Canada know that I carry Armadillo foam products!


----------



## huntestaholic (Jan 16, 2006)

*armadillo*

I have been using these products for over a year now and am very satisfied. They hold up very well and I gotten only posative help on any issues from Armadillo. :wink:


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=449660


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=449660


----------



## Ben Hucks (May 11, 2004)

*ducks*

I just received a dozen of the foam ducks. They are awesome. I really like the foam head. Easier on the face and teeth of the dog. I used them twice this weekend and the first thing i noticed is the dogs don't run back squinting. Nice product.


----------

